# Portland @ Minnesota Game Thread (1-2-08)



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Chunks of the floor are missing from the court, so the game hasn't started yet.

So whenever the game starts, go Blazers!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Portland v. Minnesota Game Thread (whenever it starts)*

Blazers better win this game . . .


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Portland v. Minnesota Game Thread (whenever it starts)*

Pretty amazing to me that they didn't have the court ready in time for tip off.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

So I guess they'll have an even later flight to Chicago. It's a conspiracy.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

ProZach, that's a fitting post, considering your sig.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

wow umm buy a new court you cheap *** roaches


----------



## GoldRanger (Nov 13, 2007)

Has it started yet? I get off work in a couple minutes so hopefully I aint missing much.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

on the offensive glass!


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

roy did it again!


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

They sure are not calling any offensive fouls tonight. Jefferson will score at will if they let him just run people over.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Blazers up 21-16 with 2:15 left in the first quarter.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

That jam by LaMarcus was straight nasty!!!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Blazers leading 27-23


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

james jones is on fire


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Jones is feeling it tonight. I sure hope he doesn't opt out or we sign him back.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

James Jones is on fire. It's been so long since Portland had a true shooter on the team. I wait for the day when a Blazers shoot 7 straight 3's like Terry Porter did.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Jones!!!

Sergio: 5ast in 3mins!


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

sergio with 6 assists in 3 minutes


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

7 assists?! Are you serious?! Ooooh this is Sergio's game tonight.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

44-32 Blazers in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Baracuda (Jan 10, 2007)

8 in 6min!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

wastro said:


> 7 assists?! Are you serious?! Ooooh this is Sergio's game tonight.


Why hasn't he been pulled by now?!?


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

wastro said:


> 7 assists?! Are you serious?! Ooooh this is Sergio's game tonight.


Yahoo is showing him with eight assists with 5:36 left in the 2nd.

Gramps...


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

You would think they would put someone one Jones in the corner. I think he could shoot those all day long.


----------



## YugoslavianMtnHound (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow. Sergio and JJ are seeming indispensable. This team has scary depth.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

I hate Nate. WTF would you pull Sergio?!!


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

GrandpaBlaze said:


> Yahoo is showing him with eight assists with 5:36 left in the 2nd.


Interestingly enough, CBSSportsline's play-by-play shows only 5 assists.

Gramps...


----------



## YugoslavianMtnHound (Nov 6, 2007)

Another wow stat... 13 assists on 17 field goals so far. Almost an 80% clip.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

yuyuza1 said:


> I hate Nate. WTF would you pull Sergio?!!


Rotations, rotations, rotations. (Not defending Nate, just saying.)


----------



## Baracuda (Jan 10, 2007)

GrandpaBlaze said:


> Interestingly enough, CBSSportsline's play-by-play shows only 5 assists.
> 
> Gramps...


Maybe Nate only checks CBSSportsline? Yahoo Nate check Yahoo! Sergio's killin' it!


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

wastro said:


> Rotations, rotations, rotations. (Not defending Nate, just saying.)


Bull. 

Sergio and Jones had a rhythm. Yea, you need Roy on the floor, but why not play him at SG? WTF does Jack do on the floor?!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

It's such a nice feeling to expect the team to win and they get the job done.

I know this game isn't over . . . but I'm at the keyboard so I thought I would type in my thoughts. 

after five years of Blazer basketball, like pavlov's dogs, I anticipate being disappointed . . . but this dog can learn new tricks.

Go Blazers!


----------



## aaabbbccc (Aug 26, 2006)

Nate is gonna ruin Sergio. Only 6 minutes when he was playin so good. And Jack plays 15 minutes?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Funny, KMD.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

I thought when the ball goes over the backboard we would get the ball back? I guess if it stays in bounds it's ok!


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Bob Delaney(maybe not the right spelling) is always a ref that has controversy.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

Tortimer said:


> Bob Delaney(maybe not the right spelling) is always a ref that has controversy.


He is top quarter (14 of 62) in homerism.
http://www.covers.com/pageLoader/pa...ata/nba/statistics/2007-2008/referee_ats.html

He is top half in over-under (28 of 62), that is in likelihood of Mafia.
http://www.covers.com/pageLoader/pageLoader.aspx?page=/data/nba/statistics/2007-2008/referee_ou.html


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

unless we play much better than this we are going to get crushed on national TV tomorrow night. scary.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Interested to see what the Chacho/JJ combo can do in its second iteration.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

We better finish this team off in the next couple minutes. Bump the lead to 20 with 6-7 minutes left


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

For average efficiency points at this stage of the game, Jack is below his. Jones and Rodriguez are above theirs. For the Wolves, Jefferson is way below his. Jaric is way below, because of few minutes.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

It's hard to believe that this team (Minnesota) was in the Western Conference Finals just four years ago.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

Whoa, Jefferson recovered and is now at his usual mark. Jack and Jaric continue to lag way behind their average efficiency points at this point in the game.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

run up the score and get mcroberts in there


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

I had no idea Sergio was such a poor free throw shooter.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

These Minnesota announcers might get the award for the Most Uninterested in the NBA.


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

I hate Jarret Jack, what the hell has he contributed tonight?


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

We only have one FG with half the qtr is gone. We just can't shoot right now. I'm getting a little worried if t-wolves get hot.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

Easy game, really. With all this opportunity to pad stats, Jack has recovered, and Outlaw is doing the worst. This would be because Outlaw's 4th quarter output isn't required in this game.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

This is getting a little too close for my liking right now...


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

13 up with 2:26 left.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

i'll say it again - bulls are going to kill us tomorrow unless we play with more energy and learn to fickin box out.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

It doesn't seem like the Blazers are too worried.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

crowTrobot said:


> i'll say it again - bulls are going to kill us tomorrow unless we play with more energy and learn to fickin box out.


I think it comes with playing the worst team in the league, it sort of lulls you to sleep. I think the Blazers will be up for it, it's on national TV.

Chicago is also coming off a back-to-back from Charlotte. With that though, the Bulls are playing really well with their new coach.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

game over blazers win , but wolves fans al jefferson is a beast


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm glad we got the win after losing at Utah but we sure didn't play very good. The only players I liked their game tonight was Jones and Sergio in the first half. Lets hope we play better tomorrow against the Bulls.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

We were lucky to have played the Wolves tonight. Horrible offensive show, and couldn't hit a shot in the fourth. 

I wonder why Przybilla played so few minutes.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

we can beast the bulls tomorrow witha better game from lamarcus he got bullied by al , b roy clutch always witha quiet 24 points


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Looks like we'll pull back into a tie with Denver for first place, with us having one more win and one more loss.

And also back into the No. 7 seed with Golden State looking like they're going to lose to Dallas.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Chicago had 50 rebounds tonight against Charlotte... ouch, that's going to be something to watch for.
And Joakim Noah had 17 points, 6 boards, 4 assists in just 18 minutes... since when did he start playing?


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

alext42083 said:


> Looks like we'll pull back into a tie with Denver for first place, with us having one more win and one more loss.
> 
> And also back into the No. 7 seed with Golden State looking like they're going to lose to Dallas.


Denver's winning percentage is .600, and Portland's is .594.

About the game, though ... ugh. I'm pretty sure Nate won't come out all smiles for his post-game interview after this one. What a clunker of a win. He'll have them excited for Chicago, though.


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

alext42083 said:


> Looks like we'll pull back into a tie with Denver for first place, with us having one more win and one more loss.
> 
> And also back into the No. 7 seed with Golden State looking like they're going to lose to Dallas.


 Essentially correct, although by percentage, Denver still has the lead. I expect them to lose to the Spurs tomorrow, which makes a Portland win at Chicagoland a must. After tomorrow, Denver has some easy games, whilst Portland has a couple of tough ones with Utah and Golden State.

Regardless, an away win is always a good thing - pretty or not.
:clap:


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

The Bulls have played a lot better since firing their coach. It's going to be a tough game against them even if we play better. If we play anything like we played tonight we will lose that game for sure.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

southnc said:


> Essentially correct, although by percentage, Denver still has the lead. I expect them to lose to the Spurs tomorrow, which makes a Portland win at Chicagoland a must. After tomorrow, Denver has some easy games, whilst Portland has a couple of tough ones with Utah and Golden State.





wastro said:


> Denver's winning percentage is .600, and Portland's is .594.


Yeah, by winning pct, we're still in second, but in terms of games behind, we're in a tie.
Man, I wish we had beaten Utah. Hopefully Philly can pull off an upset over the Jazz tonight.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Atleast LMA had a double double after that horrendous rebounding effort in Utah  11 rebounds not bad


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

alext42083 said:


> Looks like we'll pull back into a tie with Denver for first place, with us having one more win and one more loss.
> 
> And also back into the No. 7 seed with Golden State looking like they're going to lose to Dallas.


Not to mention, Win Streak: 1
:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Sixers rallying against the Jazz.

Go Philly! Down 101-99 with 1:30 left.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Miksaid said:


> I had no idea Sergio was such a poor free throw shooter.


Sample size alert.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Wow Deron Williams had TWENTY assists! Scary!


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

but we are starting a new winning streak, that is more important


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Roy made a brilliant defensive play when he was about to be victimized on a two-on-one fast break.

Al Jefferson is FREAKIN' UNREAL. I tell you, I know Jason Quick is always saying how Portland management always has one eye on Utah, but Minnesota scares me. That dude is one gifted BEAST in the low post. If they can just put some talent around that incredibly gifted power forward...

Oh wait, I'm talking about Minnesota. Never mind. Hope you like losing in the first round, Al. 

Sebastian Telfair is far, far worse than I remembered. Goes to show how far we've come in point guard production. If we'd made the mistake of drafting him this year, he'd be battling Taureen Green for the starting job on the Idaho Stampede. And likely losing that battle. 

Some teams you have to beat. Some teams you just have to be competent and sit back and watch them beat themselves. Minnesota is definitely in the latter category. Portland was generally competent tonight.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

14 straight wins with Nate as the coach!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Now we just need Detroit to lose a game, so the streak doesn't get beat.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

Only 4 turnovers. Thats excellent. Maybe Visual concepts will start to show Serg some love. The guy had 8 assist in 10 minutes. In NBA 2k8 they gave him a 60 something in passing.


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

Portland is undefeated...in 2008!


----------



## dpc (Dec 26, 2007)

I was at the game tonight. Actually there were a lot of Blazer supporters there today. Things I noticed tonight...

MN fans still hate Pryz with all there hearts
MN fans also dislike Telfair, one fan nearly blew his top when Telfair missed a layup
James Jones can silence the crowd like no other
The two guys in front of me and my girlfriend hated our Blazer attire
There was a lot of arena talk about Roy, but whenever someone said something good about him, it was always followed up by "Yea he's good, but we got Foye!"

Anyways I took a few pictures which I'll post asap. 
I thought I remembered hearing that Oden was going on the roadtrips. I looked everywhere for him but didn't see him. MN weather keep him in Portland?


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

alext42083 said:


> Chicago had 50 rebounds tonight against Charlotte... ouch, that's going to be something to watch for.


Aldridge had 11 rebounds (4 blocks, shot only 6-16) tonight, so his rebounding was back. However, his man Al Jefferson had 16 rebounds (29 points) (Przybilla played few minutes). I guess the best comparison is total rebounds, won by Minny by only 46-44. So we got rebounds, and I think the effort level was adjusted downward for the competition.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

LameR said:


> Sample size alert.


Then instead of drawing a sample, look at Sergio's entire population of FTs. Shooting 1-2 tonight boosts his season total to 4-11. He jumped from .300 to .364. If he could get people to foul him, he'd be much more valuable. THEN he could work on FT shooting form.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

dpc said:


> I was at the game tonight...MN fans still hate Pryz with all there hearts
> MN fans also dislike Telfair, one fan nearly blew his top when Telfair missed a layup
> James Jones can silence the crowd like no other
> The two guys in front of me and my girlfriend hated our Blazer attire
> There was a lot of arena talk about Roy, but whenever someone said something good about him, it was always followed up by "Yea he's good, but we got Foye!"


Sounds like they're angry over a lot more things than just Kevin McHale. Why do they hate Joel?


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Hector said:


> Sounds like they're angry over a lot more things than just Kevin McHale. Why do they hate Joel?


Cause he jumped ship early from the Timberwolves and they didn't like that.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Driew said:


> Cause he jumped ship early from the Timberwolves and they didn't like that.


Joel never played for Minny. In fact, anyone in Minnesota hating Joel would be somewhat ridiculous. He played at U of M. Drafted by Milwaukee. So I really can't understand why anyone would hate him up there.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

NateBishop3 said:


> Joel never played for Minny. In fact, anyone in Minnesota hating Joel would be somewhat ridiculous. He played at U of M. Drafted by Milwaukee. So I really can't understand why anyone would hate him up there.


Perhaps it was this?



some website said:


> Przybilla has come a long way from the January 29, 2001, Bucks vs. Timberwolves game in which he engaged in some trash talk with Kevin Garnett. After the game Garnett said:
> 
> Przybilla ... I hate a fake thug. (He) shouldn't be yapping about something he's not.


barfo


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

This is really kind of a milestone. The team played badly - on the road - and still won!

That said, they need to play much better against the Bulls, or they will get their asses handed to them on a platter.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

barfo said:


> Perhaps it was this?
> 
> 
> 
> barfo


Possibly.... Blazer fans will most likely hate Ricky Davis until the day he retires.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

Hector said:


> Sounds like they're angry over a lot more things than just Kevin McHale. Why do they hate Joel?


I think it has to do with the fact that he was suspended at U of Minnesota and then quit the team and entered the draft.

Link


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I was cursing like a sailor during stretches in the 3rd and 4th quarter. My cat Margot was blushing.

Agree, got to shoot better in Chitown tonight. 

BTW, how about Blake's 3 pointer from the next city? Should have gotten 4 points for that.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Zybot said:


> I think it has to do with the fact that he was suspended at U of Minnesota and then quit the team and entered the draft.


Yeah, I think you are right. Here's an article about the day he was drafted...



> Turning his thoughts toward the future of his relationship with Minnesota basketball fans, Przybilla hopes that a day will come when the hard feelings about his college exit subside.
> A day when he receives the cheers former Gophers stars Quincy Lewis and Kevin McHale got upon appearing on the scoreboard monitor during the evening.
> "In the future," Przybilla said, "hopefully people will say, 'Hey, he's a Minnesota kid,' and they'll cheer me on."


Apparently not. But at least they still can cherish McHale.

barfo


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

crandc said:


> I was cursing like a sailor during stretches in the 3rd and 4th quarter. My cat Margot was blushing.
> 
> Agree, got to shoot better in Chitown tonight.
> 
> BTW, how about Blake's 3 pointer from the next city? Should have gotten 4 points for that.


Yes but was it the shooting, or the shot selection? I was angry because of the shot selection, not that they were missing. I was also angry about the effort period. The Blazers ended up getting the win, but the lackluster effort after they got up will get them in trouble. That was similar to the one against Philadelphia in Philly where they blew the huge halftime lead.


----------

